# Training the V to run with you



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

We have a young V, 9 months old, so too young to run with us right now, but I wanted to ask all the runners out there if there is anything we can start doing that will train him to run with us when he is ready?

Currently we are working on trying to master leash walking. Some good days and some bad days. At our training facility, he does go on a treadmill at a real slow pace. 

Just wondering if there is something I can do to prepare him for running that you all noticed and would recommend.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Off leash running is ok if on soft surfaces and you watch to make sure he isn't falling behind and you keep the distance reasonable! You can work on his recall and having him run next to you if you are passing someone.


----------

